# Big Brother 11



## tobi (14 März 2011)

Hallo Leute bald kommt endlich Big Brother 11!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Super!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ronangel (14 März 2011)

Hau ab!!!!!


----------



## Superheld (15 März 2011)

wann kommts überhaupt ?


----------



## Bandito12 (16 März 2011)

Big Brother interessiert doch fast keinen


----------



## Palmina6 (17 März 2011)

Ach DU bist derjenige, der diesen Schrott noch ansieht? Da wird das "Wort zum Sonntag" aber höhere Einschaltquoten haben.


----------

